# GPU-Z and GT 120M



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2009)

Validation is in my signature, specs are to the side.  I know we have always had problems with laptop chipsets, but why can the specs such as die size not be filled in manually, because we know these numbers.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 23, 2009)

should be supported in next build


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2009)

OK i have some good news and bad news: 

Build 0.3.5:


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 24, 2009)

where's the bad news? bios reading reading work i guess, but rest looks fine ?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2009)

The core and memory clock is not correct over on the right screen.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 24, 2009)

why not? looks like 2d idle clocks to me


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 30, 2009)

Here is what CPU-Z has to say.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 6, 2009)

still dont see what's wrong ?


----------



## 10TaTioN (Oct 6, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> The core and memory clock is not correct over on the right screen.



Dude, on new Laptops/Net/Notebooks all components go low frequency so they save power for a bigger autonomy. And doesn't even need to be a portable computer, even desktops have that features, specially new processors, they go like 1.xGhz and they automatically go higher when needed.


----------

